# Chris Jones natty or juiced ?



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys been watching this dudes vids and he claims 100% natural im not so sure myself what do you think ?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Same as KaliMuscle?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Kind of believable. But who knows these days.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

To be fair he's only 190lb when lean.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

99% sure he's natty, good genetics though and he always trains and eats like a beast, 180-190lbs when lean at 5 foot 7 is very achievable with time imo


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Fckin hell, this question gets asked way too much, but making a thread on it is the worst. I ask, what difference does it make to you?

Just focus on yourself.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Fckin hell, this question gets asked way too much, but making a thread on it is the worst. I ask, what difference does it make to you?
> 
> Just focus on yourself.


with that reaction apparent what others think or post means alot to you  focus on your self! :whistling:


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Good genetics.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Watched a few of his vids and my opinion is he's natty. Though he is pretty short, he's still only about 13.5 stone


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> What about Mike O'Hearn...


If That's the gay dude you text me a picture of ? Defo juiced up :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Id say natty but his mate with the glasses has piled on some muscle over the last year .Maybe he is juicing on the sly


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Fckin hell, this question gets asked way too much, but making a thread on it is the worst. I ask, what difference does it make to you?
> 
> Just focus on yourself.


Im curious that's all chill the fcuk out


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

If he is natty and I agree it is defo possible he has some real nice genetics his conditioning is awesome.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Probably not, but neither are most of these "natural" guys from YouTube. You need to look at more than if their weight is achievable naturally at their height. Look at someone that's actually natural like Nick Wright and compare him to them, not just against Chris Jones because I know someone will pull the genetics card, compare him against other fake naturals like Jeff Seid, Matt Ogus, Christ Lavado and the rest of their f**got crew. I'll think of some more real naturals from YouTube and edit my post and you'll see these guys look like **** compared to these juiced up "naturals" lol.


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

I wondered this myself.

I like the him and watch alot of his videos, for a short guy he's a beast! 405lbs front squat:scared:!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

Some naive people on here, course he juices.

That watery look he gets when he bulks can't be gotten from 'diet'.

Goes for vince too.

Tbf though I do like Chris and his persona.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Some naive people on here, course he juices.
> 
> That watery look he gets when he bulks can't be gotten from 'diet'.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I thought but wasn't 100% as you can achieve a great body natty.

I also like him he cracks me up hes a nice guy.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Simeon Panda is natural too..... :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Theorist said:


> Probably not, but neither are most of these "natural" guys from YouTube. You need to look at more than if their weight is achievable naturally at their height. Look at someone that's actually natural like Nick Wright and compare him to them, not just against Chris Jones because I know someone will pull the genetics card, compare him against other fake naturals like Jeff Seid, Matt Ogus, Christ Lavado and the rest of their f**got crew. I'll think of some more real naturals from YouTube and edit my post and you'll see these guys look like **** compared to these juiced up "naturals" lol.


This. Nick wrong is 100% natty and it shows. The guy has been training and competing for ****ing years.. and even im bigger than him already. Then you get the loa crew and the shredded ogus, jeff etc claiming natty but constantly mocking their natty status...

natty? Are they ****


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

should have asked if his physique is achievable without drugs. the answer would be yes. but if you ask if he is using drugs how is anyone here supposed to know? he could be on a trt dose and you wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've pondered this myself and I'm in two minds - he vehemently claims he's natural and if so, he has some amazing genetics and work ethic HOWEVER he is always saying he will compete but never does, why the hell wouldn't you compete and wipe the floor with everyone else in a natural, tested comp when you look like that, maybe because he'd be exposed as as a fraud and lose all credibility...? Plus the guy is making a decent living from his youtube career which hinges on his natty status. I say he's on it.

And I agree about Vince, he's put on some serious weight I the last year.

If anyone can prove it then he will come unstuck but who's gonna prove it?

EDIT - this isn't to bash him, I'm a fan


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Im curious that's all chill the fcuk out


But you will not get a definitive answer unless you stalk him. Or perhaps approach him in public and accidentally head butt and draw a sample of his blood to be tested.

Whenever I see someone in amazing shape, first thing I think is wow he's worked hard and pay respect when it's due - I'll use it as inspiration.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No way is he using gear. He isnt a big guy, just great muscle bellies. Chris would blow up big time with gear. You see the vid with him at kalimuscle....kali made chris and vince look like children.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Vince is juicing, look at the growth last few months, that isn't natty.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

not natty smack of creatine abuse


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I think u have me mixed up with someone else, ha ha not!!!


I never forget a pretty face


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I can't get my avatar to rotate :-(












save that


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

A lot of massive guys claim to be natty. However they might have ten courses under their belt in the past, yes true they may be natural....now. Also its impossible to prove, i mean ronnie coleman could claim to be natural, unless you catch him with a needle in his **** youll never prove otherwise, still a taboo subject, some people will never admitt using.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

7+ years of lifting and 190lbs with abs. If he was to get stage lean he'd need to get to like 165lbs which is not heavy for someone his height. And he does have great genetics to add as well. He's not a fake natty like Simeon Panda or Mike o hearn.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

TheOne1983 said:


> A lot of massive guys claim to be natty. However they might have ten courses under their belt in the past, yes true they may be natural....now. Also its impossible to prove, i mean ronnie coleman could claim to be natural, unless you catch him with a needle in his **** youll never prove otherwise, still a taboo subject, some people will never admitt using.


I don't need to catch Ronnie Coleman pinning his glutes to know he's on all kinds of ****.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

For all you unaware people.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeh mike ohearns the best example of a meathead claiming to be natural, cmon


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Fckin hell, this question gets asked way too much, but making a thread on it is the worst. I ask, what difference does it make to you?
> 
> Just focus on yourself.


Woooaaaaaaahh, chill out brother lol. That being said, I totally agree with you tbf...who gives a fvck?? Haha!!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Woooaaaaaaahh, chill out brother lol. That being said, I totally agree with you tbf...who gives a fvck?? Haha!!


Just think it's a pointless question, as 9/10 answers will always be based on speculation unless someone on here is actually pinning his ****.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> with that reaction apparent what others think or post means alot to you  focus on your self! :whistling:


Thanks brother will do, but for the record, anyone bigger/stronger than me and claims they are natty is a lying scumbag and is on a sh£t ton of gear. Seems to be common mentality here.

E.g. Someone posts a progress thread, the 1st or 2nd reply word for word is, "good job mate natty or assisted?" It's like if he used AAS, that correlates to less effort.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

what's your favourite colour? @Cronus


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> what's your favourite colour? @Cronus


Trick question? I see a Rainbow


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Thanks brother will do, but for the record, anyone bigger/stronger than me and claims they are natty is a lying scumbag and is on a sh£t ton of gear. Seems to be common mentality here.
> 
> E.g. Someone posts a progress thread, the 1st or 2nd reply word for word is, "good job mate natty or assisted?" It's like if he used AAS, that correlates to less effort.


its always good to know aas or not though, if you look at some one and think i will follow their diet and training as a natty and it turns out they are juiced to **** then it probably wont be effective for you. so there is alot more reason behind asking than to discredit someones training and effort, especially on here when 90% of ppl know gear isnt magic


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> This. Nick wrong is 100% natty and it shows. The guy has been training and competing for ****ing years.. and even im bigger than him already. Then you get the loa crew and the shredded ogus, jeff etc claiming natty but constantly mocking their natty status...
> 
> natty? Are they ****


Nick Wright is the only one I would say for sure is natty.


----------

